

Why you should steer clear of the $99 HP TouchPad - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/108481-why-you-should-steer-clear-of-the-99-hp-touchpad

======
cleverjake
Very poor article. This is more about how you shouldn't buy it if you want to
put android on it really quickly and easily. Most of these tablets are
realistically going to end up one of three ways. Given to your kids, given to
your parents, or given to the drawer after they're played with. None of these
issues really apply, other than the lack of warranty (which is inaccurate,
there is a 90 day warranty on them). For $99, you CANNOT get a comparable
device anywhere. Period. If you want to spend double the money, then you can
get a kindle fire, which is a smaller device, but will be around longer.

~~~
romnempire
I mean, there was the whole thing about the novo7 going for 99$ yesterday. It
feels like it's only going to be a short time before 99$ tablet opportunities
are everywhere.

~~~
cleverjake
There is a difference between a $400 tablet selling for $100 and a tablet made
to sell between $100. Quality tablets won't be that cheap for quite some time,
because it isn't really possible to get quality parts, assemble them, and ship
them for that little.

